# Good Price??



## mike1087 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello, I am new and buying my first handgun. I am almost certain I am going to get the Ruger P95... The cheapest I can get it locally is about $325-$350 he said. (brand new)

Does this sound like a good price or should I look elsewhere?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Prices vary depending where you are located but I would say that's about right for where ever your at. Good luck.:smt033


----------

